
Google Stock Falls $200 As Market Closes (But Not Really) - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/30/google-stock-falls-200-as-market-closes-but-not-really/
======
andreyf
Is it just me who thinks that the way stock markets process trades is hugely
inefficient? From a technical perspective, this seems like a trivial problem -
what am I missing?

The cynic in me says it's because the people benefiting from the flaws and
inefficiencies are the only ones who have the power to change things... is
that really the case?

~~~
shutter
Few organizations have higher uptime requirements and so much money
(literally) at stake... I'd imagine that it'd be tough to push through any
kind of software/system change, let alone large-scale ones. (If it ain't
broke, don't fix it.) There's substantial risk to upgrades like that unless
they're _flawless_.

